# Takeda teenie weenie tangs?



## Dave Martell (Aug 29, 2013)

For you guys that do rehandles, have you noticed on Takeda knives that the larger the knife is the smaller the tang is? 

I just rehandled a cleaver and to say the tang was tiny would be paying it a compliment. Not long ago I rehandled a western deba of theirs and was shocked to see the size of the tang stub thing it had attached to it. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Dusty (Aug 29, 2013)

It's not how big the tang is Dave, its the handle that you put it into...


----------



## jklip13 (Aug 29, 2013)

^probably one of the funniest things I've ever read^


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 29, 2013)

Dusty said:


> It's not how big the tang is Dave, its the handle that you put it into...



Well, Takeda is known for having small handles. You know what they say about small handles...:whistling:


----------

